# Brand new Lexus GX for rent or revenue share. Uber luxury SUV.



## dino.miami (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you know that a $20 ride with uber X is $140 with luxury SUV? If you have a 4.8 star rating, move to a brand new Lexus GX and make much more money without adding miles to your current car. Rent or revenue share. You just pay for gas. We take care of everything else. Even commercial insurance. Miami Fort Lauderdale. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

Is Miami busy enough to have an abundance of passengers willing to pay 7x the normal amount on a regular basis?

Not from Miami just curious. As crappy as some passengers act when they have to pay 1.5 surge its just hard to believe you could average enough rides to make a full time living + lease fees.


----------

